# Definition of "Dry Weight"



## opus68

When a manufacturer lists a dry weight of a boat, does that always include the engine(s)? I currently have a 21 foot boat that is advertised having a dry weight of 4400lbs. I'm interested in a Blue Fin 260 and the manufacturer says it has a dry weight of 4500#. I find it hard to believe my boat only weighs 100 lbs less.


----------



## bonita dan

They usually consider a dry weight of just the hull package without liquid(fuel,oil,water if so equipped) Motors are included in the dry weight and change between each application upon the build.


----------



## Deeplines

> *bonita dan (12/22/2007)*They usually consider a dry weight of just the hull package without liquid(fuel,oil,water if so equipped) Motors are included in the dry weight and change between each application upon the build.


I may be WRONG which would not be a 1st BUT......... I really think it DEPENDS ON THE MANUFACTOR....... I'm pretty sure Wellcraft does not count the weight of the motor when they say DRY WEIGHT. 

You will have to look on the companies WEBSITE or call them to be sure. 

Again, probably wrong but I thought Wellcraft CONSIDERS gas and oil and all that in the DRY WEIGHT but not the MOTORS and equipment, when most others don't but count the lowest HP engine. WHO KNOWS.???????????????

Forgot to ADD. If you have an INBOARD then the DRY WEIGHT, I think, IS always included. Outboards is a different animal. 

Reason being is they will always equip it with the least amount of HP but of course if you add bigger engines then the weight goes up. That's why with most boats with OB engines are WITHOUT ENGINES.



I just know what mine weighs with 2 engines, a full load of gas, freshwater, sewage, Tackle, anchor, chain,rode,safety equipment,100 lbs ofusless crap,bait, food, generator, 5 gal. of gas for the GEN., a lot of beer and 4 FAT ARSE FISHERMAN on it............. around 9K pushing 10K. LOL................

DRY WEIGHT MIGHT SAY 4600LBS though. :doh


----------



## opus68

> *Deeplines (12/24/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (12/22/2007)*They usually consider a dry weight of just the hull package without liquid(fuel,oil,water if so equipped) Motors are included in the dry weight and change between each application upon the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be WRONG which would not be a 1st BUT......... I really think it DEPENDS ON THE MANUFACTOR....... I'm pretty sure Wellcraft does not count the weight of the motor when they say DRY WEIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to look on the companies WEBSITE or call them to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, probably wrong but I thought Wellcraft CONSIDERS gas and oil and all that in the DRY WEIGHT but not the MOTORS and equipment, when most others don't but count the lowest HP engine. WHO KNOWS.???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ADD. If you have an INBOARD then the DRY WEIGHT, I think, IS always included. Outboards is a different animal.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason being is they will always equip it with the least amount of HP but of course if you add bigger engines then the weight goes up. That's why with most boats with OB engines are WITHOUT ENGINES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just know what mine weighs with 2 engines, a full load of gas, freshwater, sewage, Tackle, anchor, chain,rode,safety equipment,100 lbs ofusless crap,bait, food, generator, 5 gal. of gas for the GEN., a lot of beer and 4 FAT ARSE FISHERMAN on it............. around 9K pushing 10K. LOL................
> 
> 
> 
> DRY WEIGHT MIGHT SAY 4600LBS though. :doh
Click to expand...





That's what's confusing. I'm trying to figure out how big of a boat I can upgrade to without having to get a bigger truck (I have a tacoma with a 6500lb tow limit). I see dry weights of approx 4500lbs advertised, but then I hear guys saying that with trailer (which I assume to weigh 1000lbs), their rig weighs close to 10,000lbs. even with 200 gallons of gas, which would weigh almost 1800lbs, the weight should not be so high. The only thing I can think is what you said, which is some of them include an engine of some kind, and some don't.


----------



## seanclearly

I have been selling boats for over 10 years and in most cases when a manuafacturer says dry weight it is no engine, or liquids. I have seen some manufacturers include the engine but they normally state that they have done so. I would check with the manufacturer to see if they are including engine.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *seanclearly (12/24/2007)*I have been selling boats for over 10 years and in most cases when a manuafacturer says dry weight it is no engine, or liquids. I have seen some manufacturers include the engine but they normally state that they have done so. I would check with the manufacturer to see if they are including engine.


That is what I see most often as well. If it does not say w/engine, then it does not include it or the liquids or the trailer. It's a tricky scheme to figure out sometimes and I like you wish they could standardize the process, but what do I know. 

For Example: Tophy is one that states the weight with the base engine in their brochure: But they do not call it dry weight.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD>*Type*</TD><TD>*Without Trailer*</TD><TD>*With Trailer*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Length Overall (LOA)*</TD><TD vAlign=top>18'0" (5.49 m)</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Beam*</TD><TD vAlign=top>7'6" (2.29 m)</TD><TD vAlign=top>8'1" (2.46 m)</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Deadrise*</TD><TD vAlign=top>16°</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Approx. Weight (w/Base Engine)*</TD><TD vAlign=top>2,615 lbs (1,186 kg)</TD><TD vAlign=top>3,255 lbs (1,476 kg)</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Length Rigged*</TD><TD vAlign=top>19'9" (6.02 m)</TD><TD vAlign=top>23'5" (7.14 m)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

But from what I have seen mostly, if it's an outboard, it's not included in the dry weight. Dry weight is just what it says, no fluids or engines. Even above, they say an approx. weight. Not dry weight.

But I was in your position before with limiting factor being my truck. I delt with it for about a year and then just went out and bought me a full size truck. Now, even though my boat is an easy pull being only 3500lbs, I don't have to worry when I want to upgrade. My rule of thumb is to always upgrade the truck first.


----------



## photofishin

something to consider...find a buddy with an offshore boat similar in size to the one you want to buy and ask him if you can pull it down the road, to the ramp, load/unload on the next fishing trip. You'll get a much better understanding of how your vehicle will handle pulling the boat. Keep in mind, just because you can pull it down the road, doesn't mean you have the ability to launch it/load it on a steep ramp with a light truck.


----------



## X-Shark

> I hear guys saying that with trailer (which I assume to weigh 1000lbs),


Since your maxed at 6500lbs

The average alum trailer in the 23ft class is 1100 - 1150lbs. Thats dual axle with brakes. Yes I weighed mine.
It was 1120lbs

So that must be subtracted from the 6500......Fuel weighs 6.5lbs per gal. as a average for figuring purposes.
100gal tank 650lbs must be deducted.

Boat extras add up FAST....Ground tackle , coolers full of beer  , etc, etc.

If it has a freshwater tank ? 8.2lbs per gal.

So to be in the margin....Your looking at a boat and motor thats 4000 -4500lbs


----------



## Boardfeet

This thread was started in 2007!!


----------



## ST1300rider

But it was under my NEW button at the top!


----------

